# Totally at a loss for finding a trainer!!!!



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

Timber recently graduated puppy class and we were going to move into intermediate a week and a half later. I went yesterday when classes were supposed to start only to find out that they wouldnt be happening because nobody signed up. What????? Great!!!!!
What do I do now? Ive called some other training places near by but its either their too far away or I cant get anyone to answer phones. Even after I leave messages.
So now here I am with a puppy almost 5 months old and we have no more options to further our training.
What the heck do I do?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Where are you located?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Nobody signed up? Sounds like petsmart or petco?

I would look for a facility that specializes in training. Try google.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Goggle 'obedience training club' in your area, should be one fairly close. We live in a rural area and there are several hunting clubs that teach basic obedience as well as retrieving.


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

No it wasnt Petco or anything like that. I refused to take Timber to a place like that. This place was called Doggie Dude Ranch. Its a ranch of show Australian Shepherds and a few show horses.
People are asked to sign up because the trainer who I believe is AKC certified, drives and hour and a half to get to our area.
The sad part was, in our last class the trainer showed us what we would be learning in intermediate. It was solidifying what we already learned and working on focus as we walked (which I love it when I see videos of GSDs doing it on her) turns, downs and stays.

I am located right in between Hot Springs and Malvern AR. But too far away from Little Rock.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is the link to the dude ranch:

KEP Doggie Dude Ranch - K-9 Dog Obedience - Hot Springs, Arkansas

I have been calling the K 9 Kampus for days now and leaving messages because it looks like the deal alot with GSD's. I finally got someone to call me back but I missed their call. They left a home # as well this time though. Ive been calling twice a day and NOTHING!!!
The Cactus Rock one I think is no longer in business. No working numbers.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Val-Hi King Timber said:


> I am located right in between Hot Springs and Malvern AR. But too far away from Little Rock.


If you put your general location (at least the state, and maybe the nearest major city or metropolitan area), in your profile it will make it easier for people to answer your question without having to keep asking where you live.  I didn't even know you lived in Arkansas, and if you hadn't mentioned Little Rock I still wouldn't have because I'm not familar with the other two cities you mentioned.


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, training classes are not really for the dogs but to teach owners how to train their dogs so as you are searching for classes there are plenty of good resources (books, dvds, online videos) for you to continue training your dog.

Here are two books that I highly recommend: 
The Power of Positive Dog training - by Pat Miller
Amazon.com: The Power of Positive Dog Training (9780470241844): Pat Miller: Books: Reviews, Prices & more

How to Behave so Your Dog Behaves
Amazon.com: How to Behave So Your Dog Behaves (9780793806447): Sophia Yin: Books: Reviews, Prices & more

There are also tons of great videos on Youtube (many of them shared on this site) which showcases every command or issue that you may be interested in. 

The only problem with this approach is that you have to be highly self-motivated as you don't have an instructor or a class environment to encourage you to train. However, if you can manage this then really just set out to train the basics: sit, down, stay, heel, settle, leave it, drop it, wait, go sniff, watch me, off, look at that, take it, fetch, etc... 

Most likely in an intermediate class you would likely be working on proofing the basics along with adding distractions, distance and duration.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Training classes actually are for the dog as well. I know how to train a dog  but there are always new ideas, different opinions, and different methods one can be open to.

Primarily it's for socialization and proofing the dog around a large group of other people and dogs and in a different enviornment. You can take them to the petstore and park all you want, but nothing beats the socialization and proofing that training in a large active group does.


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good point about working together more at home. Not that we dont do this, but I think its about making the commitment to a solid one on one time of training. There are many things that I have learned and then taught Timber on youtube. So, another good suggestion there. I will start getting more ideas from there.

I think when I get frustrated training on my own is that I learn how to teach a dog something and we are doing great, but then I dont know exactly how to handle when the dog produces a negative or unwanted behaviour when we are working on that excercise. For instance....I was working with Timber on "leave it". Which he learned very early on and very easily. He's done really great with it. But one day I was leaving pieces of hot dog on the floor and telling him to wait while I walked away, did different hand motions, said different things. But he knows he can have it when I say OKAY. Well on this day, I left the pieces and then tried leaving half the hot dog while I started walking away. Sooner than I could blink......the whole half of hot dog was swallowed and Timber was standing there looking at me like "What hot dog"?
The other example I'd like to give in this catagory is I know when Timber is at the vet, he will sit there and yap excessively at the other dogs and pull me towards them and I KNOW not to acknowlege this behaviour but I dont know what to do to correct it.
Does this make sense? Im learning alot and I will NOT give up. I knew what I was getting into before a GSD stepped foot in this house. I have high expectations and I want more than anything for he and I to meet those expectations.


----------

